# Bionic eye returns sight to the blind



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2214820/boffins-build-bionic-eye"]UK scientists have successfully implanted an artificial eye in two patients that has given them limited vision.[/WEBQUOTE]

Sounds promising! :up:


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

really a great news!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That link is broken for me.  Anyways, shouldn't the title be "sight," not "site."


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Link still works for me. Maybe their *site* was down.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Now it's working. 

That's amazing! I wish I knew what their vision is like with those cameras.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a good news!


----------



## indiannika (Jul 27, 2007)

Seeing as my husband is blind, this is very good news. If they can make an "eye" that works with one kind of blindness, they may be able to make one for others.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I sure hope so, Nika! Blindness runs in my family (as a result of www.sticklers.org). I've had several detached retinas, but I hope they have something like this ready if I ever need it! :up:


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

yea i saw somethign about this a while back on the science channel
they showed an example of what it would look like for people with this implanted and it wasnt that great but they could make out shapes and shadows


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

If the theory works and they can get them a blurry picture of shapes, I suspect a more useful one isn't too far off. Maybe one with nightvision, too!


----------

